# Anyone else starting injection and trigger shot cycles or just started??



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Would love some success stories of gonal f or similar and trigger shot. 

Also if anyone else has very recently started or is starting soon then id love to hear from you

just need a wee bit of light ladies to see me through this next stage!!! 4 years of ttc and counting. 

I have pcos (27) hubby is above average SA (32) 
clomid cycle one BFN
clomid cycle 2 BFN
clomid cycle 3 BFN 
starting injections very soon and trigger shot. 
was then taken off it as it caused me serious depression!  

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## juliaG83 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi There!

I am currently on my second cycle of ovulation induction! Gonal F, Luveris and trigger shot!

Ovulated on first cycle but BFN  
Am 7 days into my second cycle no progress as of yet! Took 15 days on last cycle before trigger so fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hiya! 

Cool, hope this is your cycle. Do you down reg before Gonal f? 

I will be starting soon afyer my HSG test. Did you have one?

x


----------



## juliaG83 (Jan 27, 2014)

No i didn't need to down reg - that where my problem stems from in not being able to ovulate!!!! Didn't HSG test either!!!!

Been TTC for over 3 years, when they done tests they found the gland that controls my hormones isn't working! LOL! So straight onto the injections! 

Got very hopeful on first cycle as had never ovulated before!  

Have been speaking to girls at my clinic and their has been quite a few success stories! So am hopeful!


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah well because ive pcos I dint ovulate either. Clinics should aways check the tubes are okay.

hope you get your bfp.


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi waiting4baby & Julia

how are you getting on with the injections ? I've been doing them for 4 weeks now. back into hospital tomorrow for scan to see if any progress, i don't always ovulate and clomid didn't work.

Lauren xx


----------



## juliaG83 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Lauren! Sorry i havnt been on in a while!

I am on my second Cycle of OI, Gonal F it usually takes me around 3 weeks to grow any follies! Am on my 2WW!! 4dpo so am on the countdown to test day!

How did your scan go any progress?? How are you finding taking the injections?

Julz xx


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Julia, 

Fingers crossed for you 🙏  wasn't sure how long it would take to grow  but 3 weeks to isn't too bad. Really hope you get a positive result !! 

Scan went well had 4 follicles but back on Monday and only had 2 so released them yesterday so hoping that it works. 

Found the injections ok at 1st it was horrible and I did struggle but after a few days I was ok. It was more when I hit the wrong spot that I was a wimp lol 

Lauren xx


----------



## juliaG83 (Jan 27, 2014)

HI Lauren

Well how are you keeping??!!! haha i am the same with the injections i find taking the pregnyl injections awful i just close my eyes and go for it as they sting lol prob not the best way to do it haha!

I have two more days to wait for test day i am dreading it    fingers crossed though not getting my hopes up as i have had hardly any symptoms this cycle..

Fingers crossed for you!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## suziz (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello, after 3 failed clomid rounds (this time, I was TTCing about 10 years ago with no success), I'm now on injections and managed to ovulate this saturday after a dose of 96.5IU. Soooo I'm now on the 2WW. Which I've never been on before. 

It's taken so long to actually ovulate that I'll be very disappointed if we have to start all over again although at least they'll start me on high dose from the start next time rather than building me up over a month and having 3 scans a week. 

I don't really know what to expect so I thought I'd seek support from on here.


----------



## juliaG83 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Suziz

How is your 2WW going??!! That is the part that drives me nuts!!!! 

I was exactly the same it took me roughly three weeks on each cycle to actually grow follies before i could take my trigger, on my first cycle they monitored me a lot with scans two to three times a week, just to make sure i wasn't over stimulating!

How long have you to go for test day?

Fingers are crossed for you!!!!! xxx


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Julia 

Sorry I've not been on here the past week or two. I managed to ovulate 2weeks ago. So on my 2ww should find out on Saturday. 

How are you ? How did you get on ? Nothing worse than not having symptoms as it plays on your mind  but everyone is different.

Hi suziz how are you getting on in the 2ww ? Horrible isn't it !!  It took me  5 weeks to see some eggs then another week to release  them  but think the 1st go is the worst cause they don't know how you are going to be and don't want to over stimulate. Fingers crossed you get your  bfp 

Lauren xx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hiya girls, sorry ive not been on in ages.  I had the hsg tet last week and although it hurt , it was all clear! So im very happy. I have started meds a few days ago to start my period, once it comes I will begin down reg, and then stimms etc... good luck ladies and fingers all crossed xxxxx


----------



## juliaG83 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey ladies good to hear from you both!

Lauren i have my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!! 

Waiting thats great news!!!! 

I have just started my 3rd cycle so am hoping its third time lucky!!!! Was chemically pregnant last cycle knocked me for six but am getting back on my feet! and am still hopefull!!!! 

Love and Hugs  x x x


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

JuliaG83 yes ive had one before hun,awful. Big big hugs!! Bit sounds like your very upbeat girl, so good on you!! And yes 3rd time lucky lets hope!! Good luck! At what stage are you both at now??
today I am suppperr tired from meds to get a bleed. Feel  very Meh ! Lol 


sun is shining and its just delightful xx


----------



## juliaG83 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just got to stay positive or it would drive you insane!

I am only 4 days into my thrid cycle so pretty low dosage of Gonal F and Luveris, scans and bloods tomorrow to see how im getting on! Am loaded withthe cold at the minute - seem to get it at the start of each new cycle! LOL Darn it so stocking up on the vitamins! lol

Awwa hope you are feeling a bit brighter today! just take it easy and relax as much as you can, its lovely now that the weather is picking up a bit


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,  im due to start my 5th round of injectables tomorrow if all is ok with my scan. Im a nightmare as I always produce too many follicles and the cycle has to be cancelled at last minute!  Hopefully 5th time lucky!


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this forum, atm I'm into my 2ww, this month I was on Gonal F (112.5) and Ovitrelle injection on Day 10, had my scan, one follie was 16 and another was 13, they were hoping that one would grow to 15 so maybe it did! This is my first month on the injections.  My AF is due on the 29th, fed up waiting already I'm driving myself crazy!!  I've got lots of symptoms, had TERRIBLE ovulation pains for about 6days, I wish I could detach my boobs from my body they are that sore!! Nipples are VERY painful also (sorry if this is tmi), I'm like a teenager I've got that many spots!! Find my nipples very white at the tip aswell....

Anyone else got any of these symptoms, are they just from the injections?

Also wondering how you all have got on with testing?? Wishing BFP's for you all


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi hollywood, 2WW is a nightmare isnt it! Everyone says "just try and forget about it". How on earth can u forget about it! Its all u think about for 2weeks. Lol!
yeh I think the sore boobs, white nipples and spots are from the injections, i get these symptoms  everytime. Having a shower even hurt my boobs last time!


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Chelle, this is my first cycle of injections so had no idea what was the norm I suppose, good to hear your experience of them.  My AF is due 29th so if it doesn't make an appearance I'll test on 30th, my cycles are usually 27 days, did you find the injections made them longer or shorter or no effect?  I really don't want to test and get a BFN, I'd rather wait the extra few days if I knew there was a possibility of my cycle been longer... HATE the 2ww, it is impossible to take your mind of it, everything you do you think 'maybe I shouldn't just incase', like I'd be very active now I'm afraid to run too far or lift anything heavy just incase! 

If it all goes to plan I won't care about anything else! (Sorry, rant over)!! How are you feeling? When are you testing?


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Hollywood and Chelle, I've just finished my 6th cycle of OI so if there's anything you's want to ask fire away. I know how hard this is so it's gd to have people to chat to who are in a similar situation


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi kappa, its always good to be able to talk to people that r goin through the same thing. Have u had any of your cycles cancelled due to too many follicles? All but one of mine have been, they just cant seem to get the dose right. I have pcos so have very temperamental ovaries! 

Im not the best person to ask about periods Hollywood coz I dont have them so cant really help sorry.  Ooo not much longer until u test. Bet it seems like a life time for u though! Have u been to hollywood?   I just started my injections tonight so long time til I test.


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Chelle, well I'm out this month, AF arrived this morning, so devastated but hey need to cheer up and move on! Hoping it works next month!

Never been to hollywood, my other halfs name is Frankie so he was always called Hollywood after the song!!! I use it too!!! 

Only had a 24 day cycle this month which is so unlike me usually have a 27 day cycle
Kappa - were your cycles affected with the injections?

I feel like I done something wrong, like why didn't it work?? Did I drink too much coffee, should I have not gone out running... I dunno!


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

No I never had any periods before I started the injections and they don't know why!! Not underweight or anything. No it was actually the opposite for me its taken me like 30\31\32 days on injections just to grow one follicle each month big enough for them to trigger. Very frustrating and tiring esp while working. I know what u mean about blaming yourself tho u get paranoid down to every last can of coke and busy shift at work its like you need something to blame


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry it didnt work this time hollywood   when do u start again? Are they changing the dose or is it gonna be the same as last time?

I think we all like to find something to blame when it doesnt work. I try to find something to blame everytime! 

Wow kappa u have to inject for a long time! That must be really hard. The side effects arnt brilliant so having to put up with them for that long is awful.


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeh its not easy Chelle. Are you just on Menopur? How many cycles are they giving you? X


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeh im just on menopur. This cycle im doing 112.5 for 3 days then 75 for 3 days then have a scan to see whats happening. I have the opposite problem to u as I always produce too many follicles and they have to cancel. They said I can have 9 cycles but they might progress on to ivf sooner if they dont think its goin to work.i can have 2 rounds of ivf on nhs.  How many do u get? Its crazy how different it can be depending on where u live.


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been on 150 Menopur and 75 Luveris for about 25-32 days usually then take ovitrelle trigger. They only give me 6 cycles so this is the last one then a years waiting list for IVF and only get one go. Its terrible! Where do you live?


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Kappa thats awful! I live in cumbria but have to travel 2 n a half hours to leeds for treatment which isnt easy when you have to go a few times a week for a 10min appointment but its free and the drs and nurses are lovely. The waiting list for leeds  ivf is only 18weeks.


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Kappa, on Day 10 of my scan I had a follie size 16mm and one was 13, had others measuring 8, wondering why my cycle was so short, it’s actually quite light this month too.  I am pretty paranoid though, prob shouldn’t be, already planning what not to do next month!!

Chelle – I’ll be starting Gonal F 112.5 tomorrow, that’s my Day 4, I’ll inject on Day 6 and 8 too, then a scan on day 10 and if I have follies I’ll have a shot of Ovitrelle that day too.  I have to ring the clinic this morning, my Day 10 falls on Monday and it’s a bank holiday here so I’m hoping they open and scan me, I’m sure they will though.  I must check the prescription today but I think the dose is the same, will have a look at lunchtime to make sure.

Here’s a question – I drink like 3 cups of coffee per day, should I be cutting this out when I’m taking these injections to give a better chance or is there any point (again looking for something to blame).


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Hollywood you do get paranoid over everything so don't worry its not just you!   Wouldn't do any harm to try and cut down on caffeine and alcohol whilst on treatment. I've been trying to increase water intake and fruit and veg too not sure how useful it really is tho.

Chelle- that's an extremely long journey for a quick scan and bloods how are you managing that around work? I know it's terrible my health trust is rubbish!


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I try and eat and drink as healthy as possible during treatment. Luckily for me I dont like coffee so dont need to cut it out. Instead of coffee u could make a healthy hotchocolate with almond milk, cacao and sweetner (I like coconut sugar in mine,  yum). I think healthfood shops stock dandelion coffee which is better for u, dont know how good it is though. Im on a health kick at the mo. Craving naughty foods while on injections though!

Im extremely lucky kappa, I work for my mum! It makes the whole thing a hundred times easier, I dont know how anyone works for someone and doesnt tell them there doing treatment. It must be so hard.


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Kappa – don’t really drink alcohol so that’s definitely not a problem, I’d rather a cup of tea!! The coffee, yes I thought as much, I probably need to cut down, I only really drink the 3 cups when I’m at work because it’s a machine and the tea is horrible.  Going on holidays next Wednesday so if I have 1 cup per day that will be the height of it, in the meantime I’ll cut down at work though!

My diet is good actually, have fruit every morning with oats for brekkie, don’t really eat sweets or chocolate during the week and I’m pretty active, try to train 5 times per week, thinking I might cut this down during my 2ww this month though, I trained last month and I’m just afraid I done too much.

Lucky you Chelle not liking coffee, college was my downfall, drank it like it was attached to me! Are you on Gonal F and Ovitrelle?  Starting Gonal F tomorrow, CD5. You are lucky you work for your Mum! I’ve already taken 3 days off this year just for appointments, I have to drive 2 hours for my treatment, going again on Tuesday so that’ll be my 4th day off, what can you do though, when you want something bad enough you go for it!


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I stopped training as I was worried about twisted ovaries. Eekkk dont want one of those.  Im on menopur and I dont like the side effects very much but im sure there all the same. Ive got a scan tomorrow to see if anythings happened. Ive only injected for 6 days so not expecting too much to have happened yet. Bet u cant wait until tuesday.


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow, hope it all goes well for you!
Just took my Cd5 shot of Gonal F, going to try and not over analyse everything this month! Finished work on friday for a week and a half with scan on tuesday, praying i have nice size follies and they dont need to rescan because im going to Spain on Wednesday! Excited and nervous at the same time!!

How are you??


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ooo lovely, how long r u going to spain for? What happens if they need to scan u after tuesday? Can u take your injections with u to spain? Last day at work for u tomorrow! Very exciting! Everytime I read your name I want to go to Hollywood.  Haha

I had my scan today. 1 follicle was 10.5mm and 1 was 12mm. Theres lots of little ones too but as long as they stay small then it shouldnt get canclled again. I have to be scanned again on Sunday.  Excited but nervous coz this next scan is usually when they cancel the cycle.


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

We're going for a week. I'm praying that they won't have to scan me again, they didn't last time, they can give me a letter to take to the airport with me, last time I took the injection the same day as scan so if that happens again im fine, if the follicles are not the right size they might cancel me, keeping everything crossed that all goes to plan though, would be nice and easy to be away most of the 2ww...

Would love to go to hollywood myself, will get there eventually lol!!
Hoping it goes ok for you too, our cycle is pretty similar then couple of days difference!


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Chelle and Hollywood glad to hear things are going good for you two. Good luck tomorrow Chelle. Well AF came this morning for me so that's my 6th cycle OI finished on a sour note, really not how i envisaged things. Totally gutted.


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh kappa im so sorry,  its so hard to go though coz u get your hopes up everytime only to be knocked back down again. When do u start your injections again? 

I went to hollywood 3 years ago, its amazing! U definatly need to plan a trip!

afm- been feeling pretty rubbish today, I always start feeling ill about day 7 of injections.  trying not to get my hopes up for sunday coz knowing me il overstimulate and have to cancel again.


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

i was thinking it was sat night already cos im sitting here drinking thats why i said gd luck tomoro!! i dont get anymore injs now they only give 6 cycles in my health trust. now a long wait for a review looking at 3-4 months to be considered for ivf then ive been told if we get put on the waiting list it will be about a year!!


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Really sorry to hear that kappa, but don't give up, there are more avenues for you, ivf might just be what you need, pity about the year waiting list though, im on my second cycle of oi, im geting 3-4.

Chelle, oh is it just like in the movies??
Im on CD7, so took my second shot of Gonal F, next shot Sunday! So so tired so far


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Kappa- waiting lists should be banned! Its really not fair having to go through all this then have to be put on a waiting list. You'll have to keep us updated. 

Hollywood-as soon as I got off the plane in LA I felt like I was in a movie! I cant even explain how much I enjoyed it there, it was amazing and hopefully il get to go back one day.
Do u not do an injection everyday? Ive been really tired too, I said to my husband that I cant even be bothered to blink. Haha. I get really bloated too coz ive got IBS and the drugs seem to make it worse than usual. Oh the joys of injectables.


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

I know its awful all the waiting. I was also wondering why you only take injs on certain days Hollywood?  Mine were everyday. We've a lot in common Chelle- both 28, IBS and TTC since 2011!!


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe we're twins kappa! lol. Do u have pcos too? whens your next appointment to discuss your next step? Oh and im not suprised that u were drinking the other night!I can imagine u really needed it! I always get the rum and coke out when my cycles dont work.


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol Chelle maybe! Separated at birth!! No my infertility is "unexplained" as far as they know there's nothing wrong with me! Yeh right! I have to wait now for a review appt which I've been told is a minimum of 12wks wait so I'm not holding my breath. When we were first referred for OI we were told it would be 6 month before starting treatment- ended up being 10!!


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi girls!
Thats the treatment they put me on for OI, a shot of 112.5 of Gonal F for days 5,7 & 9, then a scan on Day 11 to check for good size follicles and thick lining, both of those ok i take a shot of Ovitrelle. That's what im doing for 3-4 cycles, are both of you taking injections everyday??


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

That's really good Hollywood. I was on 150 of Menopur and 75 Luveris (2 separate injections)every day and didn't usually take trigger (Ovitrelle) until about day 28-32 just depended when follicle was mature. Was scanned and bloods taken 3 times a wk whilst on the injections. Then the awful 2ww. I did that for 6 cycles and it was really tough going.


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I take injections everyday too. Different doses each cycle n I usually get to my 10day scan and its cancelled due to over stimulation. Had my 10 day scan today. They said my follicles havent grown enough this time so they want me to increase my dose. Had a little think about it when I got home and decided that I dont think the dr new what he was talking about haha. It wasnt my usual person that I have so they didnt know my history. Gonna ring and try and speak to the OI specialist tomorrow to c what she thinks. 2mins before my appointment I got a phone call to say my friend had died so I hardly even remember being in the scanning room. Awful day.


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Gosh that's awful Chelle hope you're ok make sure hubby looks after you x


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Aw Chelle that's terrible, look after yourself. Hope your doing ok x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello how is everyone? Ive hsd a few scans this week.  At my last scan my lining was thick and I had 1 leading follicle so was aloud to go home and take my trigger shot! Im supposed to ovulate tomorrow.  Ive got a scan On Wednesday to see if ive ovulated. Quite excited.


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

That's great news. Your clinic must be good - after I took my ovitrelle they just sent me away to wait on AF coming I never got scanned afterwards to check I had actually ovulated.x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

isn't it strange how all hospitals follow a different procedure.  I hardly had any scans or blood tests with my last hospital but they are really good at keeping an eye on you at Seacroft.


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Gd stuff Chelle hope this is your cycle!


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ya your clinic sounds good Chelle, I'm same as you kappa just got sent home to wait for AF, had a lovely relaxing week in Spain back to reality now, my AF is due Tuesday trying not to think about it. Had 3 good size follicles this month and a thick lining, had no symptoms this month at all, was wrecked with them last month, maybe it was the heat in Spain!!


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck hollywood. When r u testing? Xxx


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Chelle, I'm testing Saturday! AF came at 24 days last cycle so if the same happens this month its due Tuesday, have slight pains today and feeling quite dizzy, hope its nothing to do with AF! How are you?


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ooo not long to go! I dont know when to test coz I never have periods so dont know when to expect it. I was thinking maybe saturday coz itll be 2 weeks since I ovulated. I felt sick, bloated and dizzy last week which im guessing was the pregnyl side effects. I feel fine today which is good. Just want to know if it worked. If I new my period was due tuesday then id be testing wednesday! Haha xx


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have cramps tonight so I'm not holding out too much hope! I normally have a 27 day cycle but the clinic said ovitrelle makes the cycle shorter, they told me to test Sunday but I'm going to do it Saturday, I've a hen that night so I'd like to know! Not having good feelings right now with these AF pains


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I dont think u shud look into your symptoms too much coz ive heard of women having af cramps when theyve been pregnant. Ive had af cramps since taking my trigger shot. Im at a party saturday night so thats why I was thinking of testing sat. What date did u do your trigger shot?


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

I done it on the 8th so was due to ovulate in the 9th, so ATM I'm 10dpo, still feeling very dizzy today, your totally right though it could be the trigger shot, I'm drinking water like it's my job today!! Definitely going to stop thinking about it and stop over analyzing everything!!


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I did mine on the 8th too but they told me id ovulate on the 10th. Haha isnt it funny how all clinics r different.  Its so hard not to analyse everything though! Every little twinge or feeling, you think could I be pregnant? 2 weeks is too long! Haha


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry Chelle, my ovulation date was the same as yours, got my dates confused.  Well I think I'm out this month again, started spotting and I know it could be implantation but I really don't think it is, it started the same way last month, I'll have full blown AF tomorrow I just know it.  It's so so hard, I gave it every opportunity this time, had most of my 2ww in the sun, just myself and my DP, did nothing but relax but yet again it hasn't happened, I'm losing hope on these injections, the clinic told me 3-4 cycles, if they're sticking with 3 this is my last chance before moving onto ivf, why does it have to be so so hard, I wana disappear right now.... sorry for the depression post!


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh hollywood im sorry to hear that. Its just such a let down isnt it and so unfair. I always allow myself to be upset, cry and mope about for a day then I put my brave face on and just start again. Its hard but I find it the best way to cope. Did u have a scan and blood test to see if you definitely ovulated? When do u next start your injections? Im having a month off after this cycle to chill out a bit and go on holiday. Xx


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ya Chelle your right, going on holiday is just the ticket, I really enjoyed mine and it really gets your mind off everything, we went to Salou and it was just perfect.  Sometimes a break is needed!
Well AF did not come this morning, still a bit of pink when I wipe no need for a panty liner or anything, used them yesterday but it died off, not holding my breath though it may still come at some stage today, going to keep myself busy at work and try not to think about it. Hope the spotting stays away I don't like it!


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh wow well thats good! Lets hope it stays away. Ive heard of people spotting and still being pregnant so I wouldnt give up hope yet. Xx


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Chelle, spotting came back today, totally weird crap going on, its not too heavy got some abdomen pain aswell, feeling exhausted and quite dizzy, oh dear, this is very annoying, praying I dont wake up to full blown AF in the morning

Hows all for you ??


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Im ok thanks, ive had af pains most days since the trigger shot so everyday I think its coming but no sign of it yet. At the risk of too much info, my nipples are so sore! They usually are when I do the injections but they had gone back to normal a few days ago n now there sore again. Maybe a sign that af is on its way. Hope not! Cant wait to test so I know either way. Hope your ok today and that af stays away.


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Chelle, really hope it works out for you this month.  I'm out AF came this morning, really disappointed, hate the thought of ringing the clinic again to book another scan, more time off work. This will be my 3rd round on Gonal F and Ovitrelle, they told me before 3-4 cycles so I'm not sure if this will be my last or the next one, we'll see.

To answer a previous question, sorry just seen it now, no I didn't have a scan after the 10 Day one to see if I had ovulated, the nurse in the clinic told me that the Ovitrelle shot would make me ovulate, they take bloods that day too and from the percentage they can tell how many eggs are in the follicles, I'm hoping that's correct.  I'm thinking aswell that maybe implantation is the problem if everything else is going ok, I mean there is nothing making the egg stick is there? Oh it's so hard, I hate having no control over what's happening, no rules to follow, no cycle the same it's tough.

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh no hollywood!  So sorry to hear that.  I think my af is on the way, been having loads of period pain. I know what u mean about the thought of starting the round again. Its such a long process. taking time off work, trying to hide it from people and constantly thinking about the next injection isnt easy. Maybe ask about the scan for ovulation and 21day progesterone test coz then you'll definatly know if youve ovulated or not coz u can still have a period without ovulating.


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear your having pains, but I wouldn't loose hope, lots of people get AF pains and are pregnant!  I'm definitely going to ask about the Ovulation scan see what they say.  I'm going to make some changes for this cycle, cutting down on the caffeine to a max of 2 cups per day, I was having more than that, going to have a healthy diet cutting down on sugar aswell.  Lots of walks and light exercise during the next 2ww, think that should all help things and if it doesn't work next month then maybe we just need more intervention, i.e IVF! 

Have a hen night tomorrow so going to enjoy that and start making those changes Sunday, will be taking my first shot of Gonal F that day too. Let me know how you get on, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hope u enjoyed your hen night hollywood

I did a test yesterday ( well actually I did 2!) And I wasnt sure if it said BFP or I was just willing it to be there so I went and got a digital one yesterday and did it this morning. Its says BFP! I cant believe it! i never thought i was going to get pregnant, we had just started looking at adoption!


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh my God Chelle, that is absolutely amazing news, big congrats to you! Bet your so so happy! That's given me hope too! Delighted you finally got your BFP, enjoy every minute of it and I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks hollywood. I still cant believe it. Ive got my scan in 3 weeks, its the day I get back off holiday. Looking forward to it coz im still worried that nothing will be in there. Keep me updated with what your up to and fingers crossed for your bfp!


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Will do Chelle, thanks a million, enjoy your holiday xx


----------

